# saving files from youtube!



## chaketh (Jan 2, 2007)

Youtube is a great resource. Not many sites allows users to freely upload, view, and share video clips like YouTube does. YouTube even lets users easily post videos on their blogs and personal web sites. But because anyone can upload a video clip on YouTube, copyright violations are rampant. In an effort to prevent the widespread distribution of illegal copied video files, YouTube encodes its video files in the Macromedia Flash format, which prevents viewers from downloading files and making digital copies. While we wait for YouTube to let users freely download video off their site, there's a way to get around this limitation.

Though some of u hav ur own method, here's one on how to copy video files off YouTube.com and convert them into other formats. Since there r many ways to do this, each specific to OSes or Browsers,I reckon this trick will work on every thing bcoz it plays with HTML codes and doesn’t require any other thing to do this!​

So here it is…

•	Go to YouTube.com and find a clip you like. Every video page on YouTube has a little EMBED box that allows you copy code and post YouTube video clips on your website. We are going to take advanage of this.​ •Copy the code and paste it into a text edit program like TextEdit (Mac) or Notepad (PC). The code will look something like this:​ 
<object width="425" height="350">
             <param name="movie" value="*www.youtube.com/v/-   
              oNQXLNMh0c"></param>             
              <param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed  
               src="*www.youtube.com/v/-oNQXLNMh0c"  
              type="application/x-shockwave-flash"  
               wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></ 
               object> 
​ 
•	You are looking for the URL of the video file. In the example above that would be: *www.youtube.com/v/-oNQXLNMh0c. Copy this URL and paste it into a new web browser window and press the Enter key on your keyboard.
      •	The YouTube clip should load your web browser as a full screen clip. Press play and wait for the video to load.

      •Now take a closer look at the URL. It's different than what you pasted in there. It's a lot longer right? It should look something like this: *www.youtube.com/p.swf?video_id=-oN...Mh0c/2.jpg&t=OEgsToPDskJaNd08X90swYCiZMZTzBdb

      •The next step is to change the piece of code that says "p.swf" to "get_video". So the example above should look like this after the change: *www.youtube.com/get_video?video_id...Mh0c/2.jpg&t=OEgsToPDskJaNd08X90swYCiZMZTzBdb

      •Press return and your video will start to download. 

      •Save it to your Desktop



Apart frm IE ,I hope every one will be having Opera and Firefox. Though I do agree opera is somewhat faster than firefox, I think firefox is better in this method.(Opinion differs Anyway!)
Do remember to save file with extension ".flv".

I reckon u guys know abt MPLAYER(great player!) which is capable of playing files of any extensions ,apart frm VLC though navigation is possible in neither case. There is a video converter by name “REPLAY CONVERTER” which will be of great use even for home users apart frm converting .flv  to other format

Its up to u to get that one in ur usual way(I hope u got it!) 

Hope its useful for u,
Chaket. ​


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 2, 2007)

knew this long back


----------



## chaketh (Jan 2, 2007)

ok guy tats wat i stated in begining.i jus wanted to post it for newbies.anyway,is there any hack to bypass rapidshare timedelay?(apart frm changing dynamic IP address in broadband connections


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 2, 2007)

no
i've tried many ways to do escape the time
none of them work


----------



## pavarathy (Jan 2, 2007)

what abt firefox video downloader extension
i am using it and cn download from youtube


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks chaketh.
is there any way to download animated greeting card from websites like 123greatings.com


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 2, 2007)

*www.savetube.com/
*www.youtubex.com/


----------



## a_medico (Jan 2, 2007)

*www.videodl.org/ ... too works great.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 2, 2007)

@jugnu view the pages source and get the links of the swf files.. Then dl them


----------



## manas (Jan 2, 2007)

*vixy.net/flv_converter

Download the YouTube video in AVI or MOV formats.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 2, 2007)

i use youtubegrabber


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 3, 2007)

i have copied the below link from source page & pasted it in the browser but it was not downloaded. img.123greetings.com/loaders/dynaloader_550x350.swf?ldrName=*img.123greetings.com/eventsnew/ejan_ny_flowers/8607-004_ldr.swf&crdName=*img.123greetings.com/eventsnew/ejan_ny_flowers/8607-004-46-1062.swf

plz tell me how to download it


----------



## anilmail17 (Jan 4, 2007)

hii chaketh use this code copy and paste this code in address bar and press enter to bypass timer in rapidshare 

```
javascript: void(c=0);
```


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 4, 2007)

anilmail17 said:
			
		

> hii chaketh use this code copy and paste this code in address bar and press enter to bypass timer in rapidshare
> 
> ```
> javascript: void(c=0);
> ```




NICE man nice
rep'd u


----------



## 24online (Jan 4, 2007)

cant work..

Download-Ticket nicht bereit. JavaScript Fehler?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 4, 2007)

you can also use bookmarks in ie for this purpose 
   1. Open IE
      2. Right Click On This Link
      3. Select Add to Favorites
      4. Select Yes to the warning that the bookmark may be unsafe.
      5. Name it "RapidShare No Wait"
      6. Click on the Links folder (if you want to display it in your IE toolbar)
      7. Click OK
      8. You may need to close and reopen IE to see it
      9. Goto rapidshare and click the bookmarklet when you are forced to wait


----------



## 24online (Jan 4, 2007)

javimoya.com


----------



## vivekrm007 (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow,Thanx M8,It's Gr8......


----------



## tuxfan (Jan 27, 2007)

Just use this plugin called *Ook? Video Ook!* with FireFox.
*addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2584/


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 27, 2007)

Alternatively you can use Keepvid.com it allows saving from a no. of sites


----------



## bshrestha2 (Feb 8, 2007)

when i open with wm player it's says wm player cannot recognize ".flv" file please help


----------



## n2casey (Feb 8, 2007)

bshrestha2 said:
			
		

> when i open with wm player it's says wm player cannot recognize ".flv" file please help


Use *VLC* Player.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 8, 2007)

u can also convert flv to avi/mpg/dat using xilisoft.. Or install klite codec pack.. To view it in wm


----------



## anilmail17 (Feb 8, 2007)

but it is better to have a window media player classic with klite or VLC player because by doing this u dont need to waste u r time in converting movie.


----------

